# CA personal firewall problem



## Capi (Feb 14, 2012)

i have recently purchased some antivirus and as i try to install it, it tells me i have to first remove CA personal firewall from my computer. the problem is i have checked and i cant find it in my control panel and i tried to remove it by using this:
https://remoteassist.ca.com/supportbridge/
but then it asks me to log in and i do not remember ever having a log in for it let alone even installing it on my computer.
is there another way to remove it?
help would be very appreciated 
Thank You


----------

